# The Few and Cursed Short Film Score and Sound Design Challenge



## Inherently

The Few and Cursed Short Film Score & Sound Design Challenge


Participate in our Score and Sound Design Challenge!




pensadosplace.magicalrealms.co





Competition offered to the early access discord group for GPU Audio.

Sound packs available - not required.

CONTEST BEGINS AT 12:00:00 AM (PT – Los Angeles Time) ON SEPTEMBER 16, 2022 AND ENDS AT 11:59:59 PM (PT – Los Angeles Time) ON OCTOBER 27, 2022 (THE “PROMOTION PERIOD”).

Choose from an animated series trailer or a film clip (two minutes each) and provide a sound design or score.

HOW TO ENTER:​Membership to GPU Audio are required to enter the “THE FEW AND CURSED SCORE AND SOUND DESIGN CHALLENGE” Contest (the “Contest”). Membership is free. No purchase necessary to enter or win. Entrants are not automatically entered into the Contest. Only entries submitted as a working YouTube video link will be accepted. 

*ANNOUNCEMENT VIDEO
*


----------



## Markrs

The prize being offered for the winning entry looks pretty good to me


----------



## Inherently

I've been using the proof-of-concept GPU convolution reverb regularly - love it. Modulation FX were just released this week. About early access - if you can isolate and repeat any missed expectations, you'll fill out a bug report for the developers. In my case, all issues were already well noted in the discord forum. I'm just passing through the Valley of No Dinero, so an opportunity to work with responsive FX plugins is not to be missed. GPU Audio's high-level concept, that a laptop with a discrete graphics card has enough cores to do workstation-like signal processing, really rings the bell.


----------



## Inherently

This is an unpublished draft - would appreciate any advice on making it stronger for the competition.


----------



## Inherently

Entrants are asked to parse the score and sound design layers, if doing both.


----------



## blaggins

Thanks for starting the thread on here @Inherently, I hadn't realized there wasn't one yet! I finished my entry a little while back, hopefully it's entered correctly! (I'm still waiting for it to show up on the official entry playlist but they haven't updated that in a while now).

I took a listen through yours and I do have some comments but please take all this with a grain of salt (actually a small mountain of salt is likely more appropriate). I'm a beginner, so I barely know what I am doing anyway, and that is probably even being generous.

I liked the unnerving sound design vibe that you open with, felt very atonal and edgy. I got lost a bit shortly after though. I think there is just a disconnect between the shots in the video and the places the sound/music goes, I didn't get the feeling that they were working "together" beyond the point that the mood was getting set (and the mood was good!). Then later the guitar comes in and that was very satisfying so maybe that could have come in a bit sooner? The first half felt a bit static to me. Things were shifting and changing yes, but maybe not enough? The guitar sounded very quantized (did you quantize it to a grid?) Playing with the performance might be good if you can get it to sound more organic, played in rather than programmed in. And honestly (this is just my preference) but I wanted MORE guitar, especially ramping into the ending. Anyway, that's just my 2 cents, if any of that is helpful to you then great, and in any case good luck in the contest!

Here's what I had come up with:


----------



## Inherently

Super-helpful comments - thank you! I was also wondering what was going on with the official entry playlist - it looked like it wasn't getting updated regularly.


----------



## Inherently

blaggins said:


> Here's what I had come up with:



This is incredibly relatable - I love the bells, the low brass, the pace, the tone, and the touch of razzle-dazzle from the sample-packs.


----------



## Bee_Abney

Inherently said:


> This is an unpublished draft - would appreciate any advice on making it stronger for the competition.



I love this music and it matches the tone of the images nicely. I had a couple of thoughts.

The guitar comes in at the right place. Elsewhere, there is what sounds like a very deep snare that imitates bullets. Otherwise, there is surprisingly little punctuation of key moments in the video for what is a trailer. It is usual to have key sounds or musical moments making the visual action seem more powerful and striking.

I thought that early on, some of the western-like elements of the music seemed a little buried. Perhaps a jangly piano, a bit of banjo or acoustic guitar could float to the surface early on.

The bass seemed a little weak on my laptop's speakers. It might sound bigger on speakers with better bass response, but I think for a mix that will translate to lots of devices that might be used to watch a trailer needs the bass to be strong a little higher in the frequency spectrum as well as at the bottom.

There were some fluctuations in volume, especially towards the end. Dynamics are good; although a lot of trailers stick to the quiet, LOUD, quiet approach - you don't have to be that crude about it!; but in this case the dips in volume seemed more accidental than intentional and with purpose.

Sorry, I'm sure there is better advice to be had; but this is all that I can put together right now. Other than to say that the guitar style is great. Not western, exactly, but western adjacent - a bit of Sergio Leone, a bit of that jazz guitarist that works with Tom Waits sometimes.


----------



## Inherently

@Bee_Abney Super-helpful comments - thank you!


----------



## Bee_Abney

blaggins said:


> Thanks for starting the thread on here @Inherently, I hadn't realized there wasn't one yet! I finished my entry a little while back, hopefully it's entered correctly! (I'm still waiting for it to show up on the official entry playlist but they haven't updated that in a while now).
> 
> I took a listen through yours and I do have some comments but please take all this with a grain of salt (actually a small mountain of salt is likely more appropriate). I'm a beginner, so I barely know what I am doing anyway, and that is probably even being generous.
> 
> I liked the unnerving sound design vibe that you open with, felt very atonal and edgy. I got lost a bit shortly after though. I think there is just a disconnect between the shots in the video and the places the sound/music goes, I didn't get the feeling that they were working "together" beyond the point that the mood was getting set (and the mood was good!). Then later the guitar comes in and that was very satisfying so maybe that could have come in a bit sooner? The first half felt a bit static to me. Things were shifting and changing yes, but maybe not enough? The guitar sounded very quantized (did you quantize it to a grid?) Playing with the performance might be good if you can get it to sound more organic, played in rather than programmed in. And honestly (this is just my preference) but I wanted MORE guitar, especially ramping into the ending. Anyway, that's just my 2 cents, if any of that is helpful to you then great, and in any case good luck in the contest!
> 
> Here's what I had come up with:



Wow! Much more on the adventure side of the adventure/action/horror weird west theme than @Inherently's hypnagogic cosmic weirdness, and I love that it works so well in that way. There are little turns into darker images which helps make musical sense of the journey that the trailer takes us on. Great use of sound effects too.

Thanks to both these pieces of music, I have decided to die my hair red and move out west. So long!


----------



## blaggins

Bee_Abney said:


> Wow! Much more on the adventure side of the adventure/action/horror weird west theme than @Inherently's hypnagogic cosmic weirdness, and I love that it works so well in that way. There are little turns into darker images which helps make musical sense of the journey that the trailer takes us on. Great use of sound effects too.
> 
> Thanks to both these pieces of music, I have decided to die my hair red and move out west. So long!


Thanks so much @Bee_Abney! Out west ain't too far from where I sit, I'll keep a look out for you! 🤠


----------



## Inherently

Bee_Abney said:


> ...works with Tom Waits...


This album was really important to me when it was released.


----------



## Bee_Abney

Inherently said:


> This album was really important to me when it was released.



I love that album, and I was lucky enough to see a revival of the stage show in London, with Marianne Faithful as 'The Black Rider'. The performance of 'Lucky Day' at the end was brutal - the actor played it in a complete rage, yet utterly hollowed out with grief at the same time.


----------



## Inherently

This is an unpublished draft of a sound design for the film clip - any advice on making it stronger for the competition would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Bee_Abney

Inherently said:


> This is an unpublished draft of a sound design for the film clip - any advice on making it stronger for the competition would be very much appreciated.



Hey, I think you have to alter the setting to make it available to those you share the link with. At the moment I can't play the video.

There should be, if I remember correctly, three settings: public - which you don't want yet! - private, where only you can see it, and private but people with the link can see it.


----------



## Inherently

Thanks for catching that! Youtube calls it 'unlisted.'


----------



## Bee_Abney

Inherently said:


> Thanks for catching that! Youtube calls it 'unlisted.'


It's all fine now!


----------



## Bee_Abney

Inherently said:


> This is an unpublished draft of a sound design for the film clip - any advice on making it stronger for the competition would be very much appreciated.



So, um, did she just go into that barn and murder a bunch of cats? Other than the slight concern that the audio made it sound like she was killing at least one cat, I love the sound design here. Very minimal and to the point.

I think that it could use a couple of things, as a first thought.

One, is to alter the reverb between outside and inside a little more to create the space in a more defined way. Perhaps some filtering of some kind.

Another though is that, to help that process, perhaps there could be louder sounds outside - wind, distant sounds of a homestead or a horse whinnying, that can then become muted (rolling off the highs, reducing the volume) once she goes inside.

Darn (tootin'), I wish I was entering this contest. It is so much more interesting than the one that I've already started (the AVA Halloween challenge; which is great in its own way but the video is a little too focused on the comparatively pedestrian killing and cutting up of women). But I've caught a bit of a bug so I don't think I'll be able to do much more this month.


----------



## blaggins

Inherently said:


> This is an unpublished draft of a sound design for the film clip - any advice on making it stronger for the competition would be very much appreciated.



First off incredible foley work, it felt 100% real, the barn doors, footsteps in the grass, creaking of the lantern. Totally on point. Do you have a professional library of sound effects that you are using? In any case it felt immersive, and the mix was great too.

My heart wanted to hear a horse snorting at some point, we see a lot of horse snouts, but i never got a strong sensation that there were horses from the sound design. I don't think it needs to be much, just a nod here or there, maybe even just a single snort as she passes close, panned off on the left or something.

I think there could be a benefit to a much more monstrous kind of sound happening when the screen goes black and the shots start. Some horrible gnashing of teeth or growling or some downpitched scrape on a metal sheet or something. It felt like she was shooting at little rats that were scurrying around, but then there is so much blood on her face that you know it must have been something bigger.

Final note, the gunshots felt muted and distant. I didn't get the percussive smack and slight ringing (or forcefulness) that I would expect from a gun fired at close distance.

Overall I'm very impressed at the realism of your sound design!


----------



## Inherently

@Bee_Abney

Thank you so much!

The cats (yeesh!) are a mix of stuff, including a 'cat' (Caterpillar Tractor) engine block. Where sympathies are overly engaged, I think that's from goofy clips of a class-clown horse whinny, with a silly goat imitation. Those are, fundamentally, human voices, mixed with cheesy human scream clips that wouldn't scare a fly. Pitched upsy-turvy - I've invented the lead balloon! - might not get there.

I like how the 'beast' is left to the imagination in this clip, lets the sound designer evoke stuff (cats, whoopsie!) in the imagination.

Super-helpful feedback!


----------



## Inherently

blaggins said:


> First off incredible foley work, it felt 100% real, the barn doors, footsteps in the grass, creaking of the lantern. Totally on point. Do you have a professional library of sound effects that you are using? In any case it felt immersive, and the mix was great too.
> 
> My heart wanted to hear a horse snorting at some point, we see a lot of horse snouts, but i never got a strong sensation that there were horses from the sound design. I don't think it needs to be much, just a nod here or there, maybe even just a single snort as she passes close, panned off on the left or something.
> 
> I think there could be a benefit to a much more monstrous kind of sound happening when the screen goes black and the shots start. Some horrible gnashing of teeth or growling or some downpitched scrape on a metal sheet or something. It felt like she was shooting at little rats that were scurrying around, but then there is so much blood on her face that you know it must have been something bigger.
> 
> Final note, the gunshots felt muted and distant. I didn't get the percussive smack and slight ringing (or forcefulness) that I would expect from a gun fired at close distance.
> 
> Overall I'm very impressed at the realism of your sound design!


@blaggins That's so encouraging! I am eager to try to improve upon the 'beast.' I think the changes suggested are in reach, I sure plan to try! I grabbed most of the FX from FreeSound.org and pitch-shifted a few things.


----------



## Inherently

Bee_Abney said:


> ...I've caught a bit of a bug so...


Hope you're feeling better today!


----------



## Bee_Abney

Inherently said:


> Hope you're feeling better today!


Thank you, yes! Still sweating and shivering a bit, but much stronger.


----------



## Inherently

Revised.
Please let me know if you notice other opportunities to improve upon this.


----------



## Bee_Abney

Inherently said:


> Revised.
> Please let me know if you notice other opportunities to improve upon this.



Fantastic! Here are four thoughts, but I'm not sure anything would have occurred to me if I'd just been watching it to follow it and enjoy it.

I'm not sure how far you are supposed to be scoring this scene as well as doing the sound design. If you are not scoring, then replace points 1 and 4 below with this one comment: it sounds like music to me.

1. Some western elements could be clearer in the drone sounds. Something of a fiddle, something of a jangly piano or guitar.
2. Horse - the sighting of a horses face isn't marked by any sound (it would have helped if the horse had managed to look nervous or move suddenly; but too bad!)
3. No clear single monster sound (lots of monstery sounds mixed in with animal sounds)
4. The music may be a little too continuous. You could create more tension with musical silences before it starts up. So, for instance, pauses have the music go quieter or silent because she is listening, movement starts the music up again.

Feel free to take what you want, which may be nothing at all, from this.

I really like what you've done here!


----------



## Inherently

@Bee_Abney Thank you for listening and for your help with this.

I have just enough time to consider judiciously pruning the music - that comment makes a lot of sense.

Those horses are pretty chillaxed, so yeah, we do what we can.

I've been tempted to use a clip that says 'tonight, you die,' which would convince pretty much anybody that there's a single entity locking its jaundiced eyes on our gunslinger. Anyway, I'll have some fun with it and see if I can't move the needle any closer towards a distinctive, non-feline, non rodentlike, singularly scary beast.

I hope you're feeling better!


----------



## Bee_Abney

Inherently said:


> @Bee_Abney Thank you for listening and for your help with this.
> 
> I have just enough time to consider judiciously pruning the music - that comment makes a lot of sense.
> 
> Those horses are pretty chillaxed, so yeah, we do what we can.
> 
> I've been tempted to use a clip that says 'tonight, you die,' which would convince pretty much anybody that there's a single entity locking its jaundiced eyes on our gunslinger. Anyway, I'll have some fun with it and see if I can't move the needle any closer towards a distinctive, non-feline, non rodentlike, singularly scary beast.
> 
> I hope you're feeling better!


Thanks, I'm a lot better.

And it never has to be perfect; because there is no such thing. Have fun, do what you can, and bank all of that you've learned along the way. And if you win... well, that would be nice too!

I think that fading out the music sometimes would make a difference, I think; so if you do that I'll think you'll be in very good shape.


----------



## Inherently

Bee_Abney said:


> And if you win... well, that would be nice too!


Nobody wins a competition alone - so yeah!

I've been learning to use the 'kitchen sink' limiter correctly for a peaceful life, with increasingly good results. That's been the most rewarding learning from this particular competition. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Bee_Abney

Inherently said:


> Nobody wins a competition alone - so yeah!
> 
> I've been learning to use the 'kitchen sink' limiter correctly for a peaceful home life, with increasingly good results. That's been the most rewarding learning from this particular competition.
> 
> Thanks again!


What limiter are you using? I'd enjoy some peace too!


----------



## Inherently

So if there are dishes in the sink because I have 'important work' to do, that limiter kicks in. Also applies to late hours, missed meals, absent-mindedness, mumbling, and surliness. The limiter has me saving my work and putting the little beast to sleep. Really saved my bacon this time around!


----------



## Bee_Abney

Inherently said:


> So if there are dishes in the sink because I have 'important work' to do, that limiter kicks in. Also applies to late hours, missed meals, absent-mindedness, mumbling, and surliness. The limiter has me saving my work and putting the little beast to sleep. Really saved my bacon this time around!


Wise words! So, maybe - and I'm not convinced yet - screaming at my family to leave me alone, "I'm 'working'" isn't the best approach...


----------



## Nico

Hello, I saw this recently and just submitted my entry. However, I did not receive any confirmation. Are we supposed to get any email? thanks


----------



## Nico

It looks like the official entry playlist was updated yesterday. But I think that a lot of them are missing.


----------



## Inherently

Nico said:


> Hello, I saw this recently and just submitted my entry. However, I did not receive any confirmation. Are we supposed to get any email? thanks


I submitted the film->sound design yesterday and did not receive an email confirmation, although a 'success' page loaded on the competition portal and I am confident the entry was received.

Please share your URL here, I'd love to hear it!

Cheers!


----------



## Nico

Inherently said:


> I submitted the film->sound design yesterday and did not receive an email confirmation, although a 'success' page loaded on the competition portal and I am confident the entry was received.
> 
> Please share your URL here, I'd love to hear it!
> 
> Cheers!


Thank you for the info!
Here are my videos with music + sound design :




I really like how spooky you managed to make the Live Action. I actually felt a lot of tension from it


----------



## Inherently

@Nico

Thanks very much for posting. 

The live action sound design goes quite easy on the schnozz; energized, dynamic, and suits the clip.

The animation treatment is also extremely pleasing - well-conceived, works with the structure that’s there, and enhances the “ladies and gentlemen, and children of all ages!” qualities in this screwy, goofy, salty, gory animatic.

It's remarkable how well these were produced, they sound terrific.

Highly enjoyable!


----------



## Manfred

Here’s my sound design entry for the live action film. Good luck to all!


----------



## Inherently

Good luck everybody!!!

Film Clip Sound Design URL:
 

Animatic Trailer Film Score


----------



## IntersteliQ

Here's my submission. Good luck!


----------



## Inherently

@IntersteliQ Nice!


----------



## fakemaxwell

Here's my animatic score submission-


Had sort of limited time but it came out pretty decent. Nearing pastiche in some parts but it's hard to go wrong with Bernstein and Morricone... I didn't enter the sound design part of the competition because it's essentially my day job haha.



Inherently said:


> Good luck everybody!!!
> 
> Film Clip Sound Design URL:


Good work on this. One thing to keep in mind- use your EQ a little more liberally to help match perspective. When the door is far away the sounds you picked work well, but when the shot zooms in closer that's when you want to add more bass and more detail to the door being hit. Some real boom boom boom to make the thing behind the door feel huge.

Same in reverse for the creaky light and footsteps- they start close and your sounds work well, but as they move away you want to roll off the highs and send more to the reverbs. When she's in the barn same thing, you can get away with extra reverb for effect even though it's not exactly realistic. 

The only thing that stood out was the breathing- it's the right idea but it felt random, better off to have it going the entire time. Granted, I know how hard that is to find in an effects library haha.

For me at least, sound design is a TON of automation. You really have to work to make it feel alive, but it's pretty satisfying when you hit the right balance and it suddenly stops being a sound effect and becomes real. Keep at it!


----------



## VTX Rudy

My score.


----------



## Inherently

fakemaxwell said:


> Here's my animatic score submission-
> 
> 
> Had sort of limited time but it came out pretty decent. Nearing pastiche in some parts but it's hard to go wrong with Bernstein and Morricone...



I found this delightful - entrance after entrance of buoyantly cinematic stuff - and I loved the choral entrance and sounds.


----------



## Inherently

VTX Rudy said:


> My score.



Thanks for posting this - I listened twice and can say, it shows planful autonomy and rewards repeated listening - much appreciated! I found it reminiscent (call me crazy) of a composition I would like to share here:


----------



## VTX Rudy




----------



## Inherently

@VTX Rudy I enjoyed listening to this.

Last time I checked, I have zero authority with which to offer opinions, so it's never obvious whether/when to do that. Please let me know if any more detail would be helpful.

Today's the day the semi-finalists will be announced - good luck!


----------



## Bee_Abney

Inherently said:


> @VTX Rudy I enjoyed listening to this.
> 
> Last time I checked, I have zero authority with which to offer opinions, so it's never obvious whether/when to do that. Please let me know if any more detail would be helpful.
> 
> Today's the day the semi-finalists will be announced - good luck!


You have good taste and pay attention to details. I think most people would value your opinion.


----------



## MildaVe

Hi there! I'm participating in this challenge too. I wonder if the results have already been published somewhere... It would be very interesting to listen to the semifinalist entries.


----------



## Inherently

Haven't seen anything yet - have been checking the community discord every so often. I will post an update if I hear anything. I did see, in the discord, the roles explained - GPU Audio hosts the competition and provides the prizes; Pensado's Place adjudicates. Good luck!


----------



## Sebastián collao

Inherently said:


> Haven't seen anything yet - have been checking the community discord every so often. I will post an update if I hear anything. I did see, in the discord, the roles explained - GPU Audio hosts the competition and provides the prizes; Pensado's Place adjudicates. Good luck!


How can I know if they received my entry?


----------



## VTX Rudy

Inherently said:


> @VTX Rudy I enjoyed listening to this.
> 
> Last time I checked, I have zero authority with which to offer opinions, so it's never obvious whether/when to do that. Please let me know if any more detail would be helpful.
> 
> Today's the day the semi-finalists will be announced - good luck!


I thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Inherently

Sebastián collao said:


> How can I know if they received my entry?


Go to to the Official Playlist. Once that YouTube page is in your browser, use CTRL+F (windows) or CMD+F (mac) to do a page search for your Channel name. This is the playlist link (it will roll the first entry when you click it, with the other entries page-searchable).



Good luck!


----------



## fakemaxwell

Harrumph...I don't see mine on the playlist. Would have been nice to at least gotten a Google Forms response like most of the other competitions I've entered.


----------



## Sebastián collao

Inherently Thanks for the reply. I'm not on the list 😔


----------



## Nico

I suspect that the playlist was not properly updated.
I do not think it means that your entry was not taken into account. As long as you filled the form with your link, I think it should be ok.


----------



## Manfred

MildaVe said:


> Hi there! I'm participating in this challenge too. I wonder if the results have already been published somewhere... It would be very interesting to listen to the semifinalist entries.


I suspect that their website should read November 13th for the semi finalists. Only guessing since the 3rd has past as the site currently noted for the semi results.


----------



## fakemaxwell

Just got a notification that they added my piece to the playlist, so it must be a slow trickle for them.


----------



## Inherently

Update from the competition page: Semi-finalists to be announced November 10th.


----------



## Nico

here they are








The Few and Cursed Short Film Score & Sound Design Challenge


Participate in our Score and Sound Design Challenge!




pensadosplace.magicalrealms.co





Got some work selected
Congrats @Inherently you are in it too!

I am sorry I just submitted the sound design and music separately for both films.  I made the music + sound design mixes just for illustration but it seems that it was possible to submit them too. Oh well!


----------



## Inherently

Nico said:


> here they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Few and Cursed Short Film Score & Sound Design Challenge
> 
> 
> Participate in our Score and Sound Design Challenge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pensadosplace.magicalrealms.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got some work selected
> Congrats @Inherently you are in it too!
> 
> I am sorry I just submitted the sound design and music separately for both films.  I made the music + sound design mixes just for illustration but it seems that it was possible to submit them too. Oh well!


Dude! 2 for 2! Amazing!!

Congratulations!


----------



## Bee_Abney

Inherently said:


> Dude! 2 for 2! Amazing!!
> 
> Congratulations!


Congratulations your own good self!


----------



## Bee_Abney

Nico said:


> here they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Few and Cursed Short Film Score & Sound Design Challenge
> 
> 
> Participate in our Score and Sound Design Challenge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pensadosplace.magicalrealms.co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got some work selected
> Congrats @Inherently you are in it too!
> 
> I am sorry I just submitted the sound design and music separately for both films.  I made the music + sound design mixes just for illustration but it seems that it was possible to submit them too. Oh well!



Congratulations! Very well done!


----------



## Sebastián collao

I'm there too 😲😲


----------



## Bee_Abney

Sebastián collao said:


> I'm there too 😲😲


This is clearly a thread of the cream of the crop! Congratulations to you too! That's brilliant!


----------



## Bee_Abney

Sebastián collao said:


> I'm there too 😲😲


I love the jaw harp, and some of the other spaghetti western sounds; but your entry is also a real journey, moving through different styles and tones easily, and stepping up the tempo was a great idea for the introduction of the main character. Great work!


----------



## Sebastián collao

Bee_Abney said:


> I love the jaw harp, and some of the other spaghetti western sounds; but your entry is also a real journey, moving through different styles and tones easily, and stepping up the tempo was a great idea for the introduction of the main character. Great work!


Thank you very much for the kind words, I was looking at the different entries and there are such good works that if I had heard them before I would not have participated . they still don't give results and I'm already waiting for the next contest, i had a great time


----------



## blaggins

oh hey, I'm in there too somehow. What a representation from VI-C folks on this semi-finalist list!


----------



## fakemaxwell

Are we the only people to have entered? I'm also on there haha. Nice work everybody!


----------



## Inherently

blaggins said:


> oh hey, I'm in there too somehow. What a representation from VI-C folks on this semi-finalist list!


Superstar! Congrats!


----------



## Inherently

fakemaxwell said:


> Are we the only people to have entered? I'm also on there haha. Nice work everybody!


Congrats!


----------



## Manfred

fakemaxwell said:


> Are we the only people to have entered? I'm also on there haha. Nice work everybody!


Hi all! Looks like my sound design entry (live action short) made the cut. Glad to be among the good folks on this tread. Got ourselves a convoy…


----------



## blaggins

Manfred said:


> Got ourselves a convoy…


I chuckled at that


----------



## Manfred

blaggins said:


> I chuckled at that


We need a trucking video to score and do some SFX! Each of us driving a different rig (or is that DAW?)


----------



## Inherently

Convoy 2022? Peckindaw to direct?

“...On the public Internet, composer Martin "Rubber-DAW" Masters is private-messaged by an anonymous FL-studio looper with the details of numerous copyright infringement cases. Rubber-DAW brings up an online forum where fellow composers Pig Paster, Love Maschine, and TG The Grimy Reaper discuss, with droll humor, a post by another ‘composer’ linking to a phishing site with ‘free’ plugins. The OP turns out to be hacker Nuendo Lyle, a long-time nemesis of the group, actually a consortium of five eighth graders. The bad guys have a comprehensive set of cracked string libraries, millions of zombie YouTube subscriptions, Apple Silicon, customized automation scripts, Ritalin, remorselessness, and a plan to take down everything and everybody. Reluctantly, the composers form a convoy...”


----------



## Manfred

Inherently said:


> Convoy 2022? Peckindaw to direct?
> 
> “...On the public Internet, composer Martin "Rubber-DAW" Masters is private-messaged by an anonymous FL-studio looper with the details of numerous copyright infringement cases. Rubber-DAW brings up an online forum where fellow composers Pig Paster, Love Maschine, and TG The Grimy Reaper discuss, with droll humor, a post by another ‘composer’ linking to a phishing site with ‘free’ plugins. The OP turns out to be hacker Nuendo Lyle, a long-time nemesis of the group, actually a consortium of five eighth graders. The bad guys have a comprehensive set of cracked string libraries, millions of zombie YouTube subscriptions, Apple Silicon, customized automation scripts, Ritalin, remorselessness, and a plan to take down everything and everybody. Reluctantly, the composers form a convoy...”


Now that there is poetic …”a consortium of five eighth graders”…Classic! The whole thing…classic! My wife asked why am I laughing so hard…told her this guy’s funnier then Seth Meyers! The only thing you left out was the Red Bull (although Ritalin works too)!

Thanks Inherently…I really needed the laugh tonight! Cheers!


----------



## VTX Rudy




----------



## IntersteliQ

I'm in too!


----------



## Manfred

IntersteliQ said:


> I'm in too!


Congrats. Feel free to join our Convoy!


----------



## Nico




----------



## Manfred

Nico said:


>


Let’s keep driving this convoy! Good luck all…now let’s focus on some of those Black Friday gems. I heard there are a few companies selling stuff!


----------



## Inherently

Update: The finalist announcement has been moved to November 30th.

Emanating hearty, healthy, happy, plenteous wishes to all my brother and sister truckers under the starry 24/7 skies.

Happy Thanksgiving to all who partake, and copious black ink to all who keep books and take risks.


----------



## Inherently

What's everybody planning to do with the prize money? Ya never know 'til you know, but I would probably purchase the Pianobook Artist libraries and use what's left for gift copies of the book 'Harmonic Experience' and online courseware - probably EdX - they have great stuff on opera, string quartets, and video game narrative. I've always taken the cheap-o road with EdX, certainly great enough, but it will be fun to study in style!


----------



## Inherently

Latest update as of 6:46 p.m. EST


----------



## Manfred

Inherently said:


> Latest update as of 6:46 p.m. EST


Oh boy! Good luck again everyone! That 2K price would about take care of some of that BF overboard spending on my part


----------



## Manfred

Manfred said:


> Oh boy! Good luck again everyone! That 2K price would about take care of some of that BF overboard spending on my part


*prize…talk about a Freudian slip ))


----------



## Sebastián collao

Something new?


----------



## Inherently

No announcement yet.

The latest status from the four judges - eight winners selected with two grand prizes to award.

For what it’s worth, I listened to 73 of the 123 entries and identified 36 grand prize winners.

A staff of audio production enthusiasts listened to all the entries and identified forty one winners.

When Van Cliburn won the first Tchaikovsky competition, the Russian audiences recognized an undeniable winner. The judges ‘asked permission of Soviet leader Nikita Khrushchev to give first prize to an American. “Is he the best?” Khrushchev asked…’

These entries are ALL the best.

How exciting!


----------



## AcousticRnB

Update: On GPU’s IG story they said they’re waiting on one more judge.


----------



## AcousticRnB

Winners were announced! 









The Few and Cursed Short Film Score & Sound Design Challenge


Participate in our Score and Sound Design Challenge!




pensadosplace.magicalrealms.co


----------



## Sebastián collao

Wowowwowowowowo


----------



## IntersteliQ

Congrats Sebastián!


----------



## fakemaxwell

Nice work Sebastián! Looks like I just squeaked into 2nd place. I'll take it!


----------



## Sebastián collao

Thanks convoy, I honestly didn't expect to win 😲😲


----------



## Nico

Congrats!


----------



## Inherently

@Sebastián collao @fakemaxwell

Well done!

Congratulations!


----------



## blaggins

Awesome work @fakemaxwell and @Sebastián collao! I just listened through all the winners of the animatic and there are some super strong entries in there! Very well deserved y'all. 🤠


----------



## Bee_Abney

Many congratulations to @Sebastián collao and @fakemaxwell ! I didn't have a chance to enter this competition, but it was probably the most interesting one of the year and this thread has been a joy to follow, listening to the entries and admiring what everyone did.


----------



## Manfred

Congratulations all! What a great contest. All the winning entries had such creativity and depth (as did all of the semi-finalist’s). Let our convoy set a new standard on this sonic highway! Wondering if this thread could morph into an ongoing place to share, inspire, and connect…especially since there seem to be quiet a number of passionate and creative people among our ranks.


----------

